# Boston Municipal Police



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Does the Boston Municipal Police Association have its own website?? If there is if someone can post the link that would be great. 

Rob


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

What do the boston municipal police do? Iam st the other end of the state so i do not know anything about them.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

They police the city buildings and other city owned property...anyone correct me if I am oversimpifiying or if I'm just plain wrong


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

That's pretty much it... and no, sorry, no website for the department or the union.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

http://www.bppa.org/

Just kidding, but it will be soon, right Dungie? :wink:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

BAH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA 

Please, just stop... I can't take it anymore...


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

I've always been told, if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all. I have chosen to ignore this advice quite frequently. I choose to take this advice today and will not post in this thread. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Why, Ed, I can't believe my eyes! I am impressed!

Thank you for sparing me! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

Ed who? Who are you talking to?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

YOU!!!


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

BY SOME OF THE DESCRIPTION IT SOUNDS AS IF WE DO NOT DO MUCH....WE HAVE GOTTEN QUITE A FEW GUNS OFF THE STREET THIS SUMMER SO FAR................WE DO EVERYTHING BPD DOES, WE JUST HAVE DIFFERENT JURISTICTION.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

BMP do a tough job and don't get much credit in the Massachusetts LE community.  

#907


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

fscpd907 said:


> BMP do a tough job and don't get much credit in the Massachusetts LE community.
> 
> #907


Seems to me that nobody gets much credit at all. EVERYBODY is being thrown under the bus lately. 
:?


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

mpd61


You are 100% correct :!: 

#907


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

WHAT'S UP WITH THAT? :?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention the Muni's assigned to the BHA police...


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

mpd61


Sorry my last post was not complete  I feel that on this board the BMP get unfairly rated as a poor department that only checks doors of city buildings and responds to civil matter housing issues. We all know they do much more than that and should not be treated like a second class department. 

#907


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Cops are easy targets lately, We are painted in a negative light by the media maggots. How many times have you seen DARE/Night out against Crime, Trooper/Officer Jones won this award/saved life, etc. on Channel 5?
:shock: 

Thank God those lovable mugs the Marines are still getting good press every year with "Toys for Tots"
:wink:


----------

